# Substrate for stick insects?



## Lpb (Mar 24, 2012)

No particular stick insect (possibly Indian stick insect), just wondering if they could be kept on sand? If not what's a good looking alternative? It will be kept in a 20 gallon?


----------



## Lpb (Mar 24, 2012)

Anybody know?


----------



## Smudge375 (Dec 22, 2012)

Something very cheap as you'll probably be changing it every 5 or 7 days, less depending on how many stick insects you have.

I just keep mine on either kitchen towels or a cleaning cloth (like a jay cloth). I have several cloths, one in the tank, one in the wash (or drying) and one spare.

You could get away with sand I guess and just scrape the top layer off every few days to get rid of any muck.


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

As above, I use kitchen roll as it is cheap,easy to dampen and dispose of when soiled. A problem you would have with sand is removing eggs. I think it would be much easier picking them off kitchen roll than from the sand.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

I use tesco value printing paper. Cheap and easy to see eggs on.


----------



## tezzabear (Dec 12, 2012)

i use orchid bark  looks natural


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

If its new nymphs that i need to know are feeding, i'll use kitchen roll so i can see if they are crapping then i know if they are feeding. Its also easily changed so its good for species who like clean condidtions. For everything else though i use cocofibre, its alot more humid than kitchen roll, and you will have to use cocofibre or sand for egg burying species. I used to use sand, obviously doesnt do much for humidity, but in small containers its great for incubating ova as it doesnt mould.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

When I used to keep a few species I found peat a useful substrate, maintaining humidity for both egg development and shedding. Normally I would go for a bioactive substrate, but I *have* seen woodlice eating the eggs! :gasp:


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

I use kitchen towl pretty cheap and easy to spot eggs


----------

